# Raubbau im Taunus



## Oliver Kraiker (7. März 2012)

Wie ich heute auf meiner Tour durch den Taunus feststellen musste, geht der Raubbau im Taunus durch die Harvestergemeinde freudig weiter. So wurden das letzte Stück des Metzgerpfades auf der Bad Homburgerseite, sowie Teile des Stellweges am Ende der Elisabethenschneise durch Harvester zerstört!
Bevor jetzt wieder die üblichen Argumente kommen wie:
- der Taunus ist ein Nutzwald, oder
- wir sind nur Gast im Wald,
frage ich mich, muß man einen Wald bzw. Waldstücke dermaßen ruinieren?
Wo bleiben da die Stimmen der ansäßigen Wandervereine, wo bleibt die Stimme des DIMB, wo bleibt die Stimme der dutzenden Bikeläden, die in Zukunft auch noch MTB's verkaufen wollen?
Gleichzeitig schimpft sich der von Harvester zerfressene Taunus "Naherhohlungsgebiet" für das komplette Rhein Main Gebiet.


----------



## oldrizzo (7. März 2012)

moin,

das heißt die dimb...  und soweit mir bekannt, ist der robert (?) der ig rhein-taunus jemand, der sich auch gerne mit den behörden anlegt. ob und warum die situation radhändler, wandervereine etc. kalt lässt, kann man nicht beurteilen. der taunusklub freut sich sicher nicht über die harvesterschneisen und ich bin mir sicher, dass im naturparkbüro mehr als einmal täglich das telefon klingelt, weil sich jemand darüber beschweren will. am sinnvollsten ist es immer, als bürger mit einer beschwerde vorstellig zu werden (beim naturpark oder besser noch, beim bürgermeister der zuständigen gemeinde). per telefon oder besser noch per mail mit einigen bildern. je mehr bürger sich echauffieren, desto wahrscheinlich werden die rufe irgendwann mal auch gehört. den forstmitarbeitern ist es meistens schnuppe... übrigens gibt es für den einsatz von harvestern richtlinien, die in 80% der fälle ignoriert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (10. März 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> das heißt die dimb...  und soweit mir bekannt, ist der robert (?) der ig rhein-taunus jemand, der sich auch gerne mit den behörden anlegt. ob und warum die situation radhändler, wandervereine etc. kalt lässt, kann man nicht beurteilen. der taunusklub freut sich sicher nicht über die harvesterschneisen und ich bin mir sicher, dass im naturparkbüro mehr als einmal täglich das telefon klingelt, weil sich jemand darüber beschweren will. am sinnvollsten ist es immer, als bürger mit einer beschwerde vorstellig zu werden (beim naturpark oder besser noch, beim bürgermeister der zuständigen gemeinde). per telefon oder besser noch per mail mit einigen bildern. je mehr bürger sich echauffieren, desto wahrscheinlich werden die rufe irgendwann mal auch gehört. den forstmitarbeitern ist es meistens schnuppe... übrigens gibt es für den einsatz von harvestern richtlinien, die in 80% der fälle ignoriert werden.



Hallo Oliver,

wie oldrizzo bereits schreibt ist der einzige Weg über den Naturpark oder die Politik zugehen, ob die dimb sich hier beschwert interessiert beim Forst keinen,
hier besteht im allgemeinen die Auffassung das dass befahren solcher Wege illegal ist, was aber Rechtlich gesehen nicht richtig ist.
Eine kurze Mail mit bitte um Rückantwort an den Naturpart, Bürgermeister und Landrad deiner Gemeinde ist der erfolgreichste Weg.
Kommen hier genügen Beschwerden zu dem Thema von verschiedenen Seiten bewegt sich meist auch etwas.
Du könntest natürlich auch ein Schreiben verfassen und hier einstellen, vielleicht  schlissen sich dann noch andere deinem Beispiel an.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## hptaccv (19. März 2012)

...gleiches am Gundelhardtrail festgestellt - eine einzige Schlammwüste..


----------



## Bastelbasti (19. März 2012)

Oliver Kraiker schrieb:


> Wie ich heute auf meiner Tour durch den Taunus feststellen musste, geht der Raubbau im Taunus durch die Harvestergemeinde freudig weiter. So wurden das letzte Stück des Metzgerpfades auf der Bad Homburgerseite, sowie Teile des Stellweges am Ende der Elisabethenschneise durch Harvester zerstört!
> Bevor jetzt wieder die üblichen Argumente kommen wie:
> - der Taunus ist ein Nutzwald, oder
> - wir sind nur Gast im Wald,
> ...


 
Kauf dir doch deinen eigenen Wald. Dann kannste Urwald draus machen. Der Taunus ist nun mal Nutzwald. Wie soll man Bäume rausbekommen ohne Harvester? Etwa mit dem Pferd du Träumer?


----------



## Bastelbasti (19. März 2012)

hptaccv schrieb:


> ...gleiches am Gundelhardtrail festgestellt - eine einzige Schlammwüste..


 
Wer sich als Mountainbiker über Schlamm beschwerrt sollte sich ein anderes Hobby suchen. Z.B. Bilder in Museen ankucken.


----------



## Oliver Kraiker (19. März 2012)

Bastelbasti schrieb:


> Kauf dir doch deinen eigenen Wald. Dann kannste Urwald draus machen. Der Taunus ist nun mal Nutzwald. Wie soll man Bäume rausbekommen ohne Harvester? Etwa mit dem Pferd du Träumer?


 
Auf solch eine Antwort habe ich gewartet!
Aber ich will Dich aufklären. Es gibt bereits Forstwirtschaften, die genau aus den o.g. Gründen für den eigentlichen Transport aus dem Wald bis zu einem befestigten Weg, auf Pferde umgestellt haben. Nicht, damit die Biker Ihren Trail behalten. Nein, damit eben der Waldboden nicht verdichtet wird, die Flora und Fauna nicht im großen Stil zerstört wird.


----------



## Bastelbasti (19. März 2012)

Schonmal nachgedacht, wieviele Arbeiter und Pferde du brauchst um einen Harvester zu ersetzen? Was meinste, wer sich so ein Holz dann noch leisten kann?


----------



## wusel_ffm (19. März 2012)

Richtig witzig wird es erst wenn dann noch mit nem grossen Schild der Mtbler darauf aufmerksam gemacht wird das dies eine Wildruhezone ist und man es ja nicht stören soll und der Trail gleichzeitig von nem Trecker platt gemacht wurde, um weiter hinten mit der Kettensäge nen paar Bäume umzulegen. Ich glaub da hat das Wild beim ausruhen Beifall geklatscht!

Und der Harvester ist bestimmt irre preiswert bei Aldi oder Lidl im Sonderangebot! Während Pferde nur noch bei arabischen Scheichs gegen Gold aufgewogen werden und seitdem der Goldpreis steigt kann sich das keiner mehr leisten.

Ich denke auch das man den Wald bewirtschaften muss aber als Förster jeden MTBler als Staatsfeind zu behandeln um an den angeblich so wichtigen Ruhezonen und empfindlichen Stellen so richtig die Axt walten zu lassen, erschliesst sich mir nicht. 
Vor allem wenn man sich ankuckt wie so ne Harvester Spur am Hang in Tateinheit mit Starkregen zu neuem Schwemmland vor Holland führt.

Ich find vieles was der Forst erzählt unlogisch wenn man sich betrachtet was zum Teil gemacht wird. Ob jetzt Pferd oder Panzer, teures Holz hin oder her. Hast du es durchgerechnet was die Betriebskosten sind, woher weisst du das nen Harvi so viel Preiswerter ist. Sind in den Kosten eben auch die versteckten wie besagte Bodenverdichtung drin. Ja das kostet auch was, weil anschliessend der Boden im Arsch ist und langfristig weniger bei rum kommt an Holz. Von Artenvielfallt dank Unterholz ganz zu schweigen.

Ich geh im übrigen mein Rad putzen war gestern ja nicht ganz trocken im Museum!


----------



## powderJO (19. März 2012)

@ all: don't feed the trolls.


@ thema: war am sonntag auch wieder oben - ist schon grausig, wie es da an vielen stellen aussieht. ich frage mich, wer vor dem hintergrund der großflächigen verwüstungen, sich noch über biker im wald aufregen wird in zukunft.


----------



## Asrael (19. März 2012)

Wie sieht's denn mit den querliegenden Baumstämmen auf dem Limestrail aus? Noch da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowman_NA (21. März 2012)

Ja. Die sind noch da.


----------



## erbchen (22. März 2012)

Gibt es die DH-Strecke noch oder wurde die auch beschädigt.

Ein Bekannter hat mir den Einstieg auf GPS markiert, leider konnte ich aber unter Zeitdruck nicht suchen... .
An der mir bekannten Einstiegsstelle ware Holz gestapelt und eine megabreite Waldmaschinen-Spur... .
Zum Suche hatte ich keine Zeit... .

Über ne Auskunft würde ich mich freuen!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## sipaq (22. März 2012)

Die gibts definitiv noch. Den aktuellen Einstieg kenn ich aber auch nicht. Müsste auch erst suchen.


----------



## The Brian (22. März 2012)

die wird`s auch immer geben


----------



## Adrenalino (25. März 2012)

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen warum wieso weshalb der Trail an der Goldgrube ( Heidetränk-Oppidium ) völlig mit umgesägten Bäumen und Kleinholz zugebaut wurde? Denn als Wanderweg ist er weiterhin markiert. Ich war heute seit langem mal wieder auf meiner Trailrunde unterwegs und war doch leicht schockiert als ich den Zustands des Trails/Wanderwegs sah. Fluchende Wanderer kamen mir auch entgegen, die fanden es gar nicht witzig ständig über teils recht hohe Baumstämme klettern zu müssen.

Hab ich was verpasst, ist dieser Weg offiziell gesperrt worden??

Danke fürs aufklären


----------



## powderJO (26. März 2012)

soweit ich weiß, ist der nicht gesperrt. genau so wenig wie viele andere, der blockierten und zerstörten wege. dazu hat der forst einen neuen feind - geo-cacher stehen jetzt ebenfalls auf der watch-list, we ich einem faz-artikel von letzter woche entnehmen durfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orscheler (29. März 2012)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen warum wieso weshalb der Trail an der Goldgrube ( Heidetränk-Oppidium ) völlig mit umgesägten Bäumen und Kleinholz zugebaut wurde? Denn als Wanderweg ist er weiterhin markiert.
> 
> Hab ich was verpasst, ist dieser Weg offiziell gesperrt worden??



Erst mal kein der Forst nicht einfach so 'nen Weg sperren, da Du ja auch als Radler laut Gesetz ein Betretungsrecht hast. Der Forst kann aber Wege verwüsten und Dir so den Spaß nehmen. 

Der Wald in dem Bereich gehört, soweit ich weis, der Stadt Frankfurt, so daß Dir das Grünflächenamt einen Ansprechpartner nennen kann, den Du mal zu dem Thema ein paar Fragen stellen kannst. (Wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast.)  

Interessant im Bereich Goldgrube/Altenhöfe ist insbesondere, daß im Bereich der Ringwälle eigentlich keine Harvester eingesetzt werden dürfen (wird aber trotzdem gemacht), da es sich um ein Bodendenkmal handelt. Die Beschädigung eines Denkmal ist sogar eine Straftat.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. März 2012)

mit Bodendenkmälern kennt sich der Herr Tilman doch aus, ob er auch eingreift wenn Harvester dort eingesetzt werden?  Nein, sicher nicht. Er hat sich ja mehr auf die MTB'ler spezialisiert und damit er da auch genau weiß was gemacht/geplant wird, ist er Umweltreferent der DIMB...den Bock zum Gärtner gemacht 


....ich bin ja schon ruhig


----------

